# calling all groomers :)



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

i know the german shepherds have 2 coats....but other then regular brushing/furminator (my best friend)/healthy diet-is there anything else i should be doing to maintain a good coat? some people have told me that some dog shampoos dont penetrate the top coat to get the undercoat and really give the dog a good cleaning....any recommendations as far as shampoos, or are these people full of bologna??


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Any shampoo will get down into the undercoat, as long as you work the shampoo solution down to the skin.

As far as consumer shampoos, I like Earthbath products. Easy to find, gentle on the dog's skin, and they all smell great!

The slicker brush is a GSD's best friend. The Furminator can really help get the shedding coat out, but use a light hand with it (like you're just petting the dog) and don't go over the same spot for too long. A good rule of thumb is to give yourself 5 minutes with the Furminator, and go over the whole dog. If you still find trouble spots after your 5 minutes is up, save them for tomorrow. 

A ZoomGroom is a great tool for shedding on a dry dog, and it's also ideal for scrubbing the dog during the bath. Most dogs really like it.

It wouldn't hurt to add a skin and coat supplement to your dog's food, like human-grade fish oil capsules or Grizzly Salmon oil (in the pump bottle). I'm also hearing good things about virgin, unrefined coconut oil.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Any shampoo will work; I just find one that's gentle and smells good. I rarely have to bathe and only do it when they are stinky.

I never use a slicker brush, only an undercoat rake. If they are blowing coat, I will use a soft rubber curry first and then use the rake.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL i got more/better tips from you guys then i did when i spent like 15minutes with the girl in petsmart. 

i'll try a slicker brush, i have an undercoat rake...and a zoomgroom in the tub is a great idea!! i have one and never thought of that. i give wolf treats that have omega fatty acids for skin...but i'm on a hunt for the grizzly salmon oil now too .

is a rubber curry brush the same as a zoomgroom?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Not sure what a zoomgroom is, but a rubber curry is an oval rubber brush with rings of short rubber teeth that you sort of dry scrub the fur in order to loosen it.

Nothing wrong with using a slicker, if you want, I just never found any real purpose to one.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

A ZoomGroom is like a rubber curry, only with longer "teeth". Kong makes them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

get a metro air force blower, it will be your best friend Saves on bathing to..I blow my dogs out once a week in the good weather, and it takes EVERYTHING not nailed down out..I cannot live with my blower


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Oh yeah, if you have the money to spend, definitely buy a force dryer. You will never regret it! The 2-speed Metro dryers cost about $160 at PetEdge.










Metro Air Force Commander 2-Speed Pet Dryers | PetEdge.com


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

i just recently bought a force dryer...i have no idea how i lived without it!!!

petedge has a gajillion different shampoos...are they all pretty much the same, or which ones do you think are better? i actually can't find any earthbath products in stores near me lol. i've just been buying stuff from petedge. i only give him a bath when he is REALLY stinking-usually once every 6-8weeks.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

LissG said:


> i know the german shepherds have 2 coats....but other then regular brushing/furminator (my best friend)/healthy diet-is there anything else i should be doing to maintain a good coat? some people have told me that some dog shampoos dont penetrate the top coat to get the undercoat and really give the dog a good cleaning....any recommendations as far as shampoos, or are these people full of bologna??


 
I am trying a new shampoo myself, but after working for a groomer I love to blowdry the hair out. I go thru a couple vacuums a year, but I can't get one out without my dogs standing there. My dogs love the vacuum forsure if they are shedding!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

LissG said:


> petedge has a gajillion different shampoos...are they all pretty much the same, or which ones do you think are better? i actually can't find any earthbath products in stores near me lol. i've just been buying stuff from petedge. i only give him a bath when he is REALLY stinking-usually once every 6-8weeks.


Why didn't you say you're using PetEdge?  Your options are endless! As a professional groomer, I use a lot of Coat Handler 15-1 Clarifying shampoo. It is cleansing, but gentle on the skin, and tearless, so you can really scrub around the head and face without worrying too much about irritating the eyes. Smells nice, too, sort of a melon/cucumber scent that is not overpowering. It's not the cheapest shampoo, but since it dilutes 15-1, it's a good value. You can use this shampoo as often as you like and it will not strip the oils out of the coat.

http://www.petedge.com/product/Coat-Handler-15-to1-Clarifying-Shampoo-Concentrate/44011.uts

If cost is an issue, or if your dog has dry or sensitive skin, consider Tropical Oatmeal shampoo. It is great for dry skin, also tearless, hypoallergenic, and gets them very clean to boot! It has a pleasant, fresh scent that is not overpowering. I think it dilutes 16-1, and at around $25 per gallon, it is one of the best deals out there. I use it on my most sensitive dogs, and so far, no one has had a reaction to it, even those who have reactions to other shampoos.

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/prod...92fe8cdd1b3bf&shipTo=Me-95938&shipToZip=95938

If you want to use a flea shampoo, I like BioGroom. It does kill fleas but isn't as harsh as many flea shampoos, it gives a nice shine to the coat and leaves it very managable. It isn't tearless--I don't think any flea shampoo is--but is mild to the skin. It has an herbal, spicy scent which lasts a while on the dog. Since the advent of spot-on flea control, I haven't had much use for flea shampoo so I haven't bought any for a while.

http://www.petedge.com/product/Bio-Groom-Flea-Tick-Conditioning-Shampoo/45956.uts


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

what do you think of the ikaria shampoos/conditioners?


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

We use the air compressor to blow out the hair when Stella is blowing her undercoat. Works great!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I haven't tried Ikaria, so I have no opinion.  I have used Coat Handler, Espree, Bio-Groom, Davis, Best Shot, Tropical, and a few one-off products from #1 All Systems, Laube, Paul Mitchell Pet, PPP, and a few others I'm probably forgetting. The only line I've tried that I definitely didn't like is the PetEdge private label shampoos, Top Performance. I think Ikaria is also a PetEdge private label, probably a step up from Top Performance.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

ok thanks! i'll definitely pick up the coat handler next time i place an order


----------

